# Purple kohlrabi, what to do with it.



## Horsefly (Sep 17, 2009)

Our purple kohlrabi needs to be picked soon before it goes "woody" on us. Question is, what is the best way to store it. Freezing is not an option. The one freezer we have is full of beef & fish. The only thing I ever dehydrated was vension. So that is an option but I have very little experience with it. Or do I can it? If so, hot water bath or pressure cooker? I'd like to get it in this week before it isn't good anymore. Any & all advice is welcome. 

Thanks


----------



## Mountain Mick (Sep 10, 2005)

Hi Horse fly,

Check out this thread http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?t=398844&highlight=kohlrabi

Enjoy MM


----------



## Vickie44 (Jul 27, 2010)

Horse fly

The recipes on above thread are good but I am in the same boat , mine are ready now and I want to preserve. 
The question becomes MM, can we can Kohlrabi ( with greens ) ?


----------



## Horsefly (Sep 17, 2009)

Jackie Clay responded to a post in 2006 about canning kohlrabi. I thought it was in the November 2006 issue of Backwoods home magzine. You can "can" them just like would with turnips. I am hoping to try it this afternoon when the boys go down for their nap.


----------



## Vickie44 (Jul 27, 2010)

Let me know how it comes out please


----------



## DaynaJ (Dec 5, 2007)

This is my first year growing Kolorobi. I really like it raw. Want to know the best way to can it so I can plant more this month for this fall. Also need to know how to preserve parsnips??


----------



## maters (May 25, 2011)

What about making kohlrabi "chips" with a dehydrator. Slice thinly, dry, and sprinkle with salt. I've had sweet potatoes done that way and they were delicious.


----------



## windblown (Apr 18, 2011)

you can freeze it can it make pickles or eat it raw in a slaw or julienne strips to add to stir fry or hay stacks I googled how to preserve kohlrabi and got a lot of answers too many to post here this time I have never grown it but sounds like a good veggie to grow it is a member of the cabbage family I found out so maybe could be grown in the fall here good luck with them


----------

